

Brendan Eich - A Brief History of JavaScript - ahmicro
http://ontwik.com/javascript/brendan-eich-a-brief-history-of-javascript/

======
zquestz
Excellent opening to a talk. Disses Chuck Norris and plugs Army of Darkness.
Win!

The talk itself is also very informative. I can't wait till I can use
parameter defaults... oh I have wanted those in JS forever...

